# 3.Questions about mice spines.



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I bought a buck apparently 9 months old. I have noticed he has not a straight spine but seems hunched up. 
Q. Am I imagining a hunch?
Q. Do old mice get hunched up?
Q. How can you tell a mouses age?









Thank you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you aren't imagining the hunch and yes old ones do become hunched and a bit spikey furred.So do ill ones though.You cannot really tell how old they are except its obvious when individuals are very young.9 months is old to be paying cash for a mouse.I would expect it to be free at that age or a donation if a rescue.


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Hmm, thanks for that Sarahc. Some things to think about. :? I will think twice about buying from this breeder in the future. Glad I come here.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

oh he looks verry old...more than 9 month... i dont would breed with them, it will be carryind no goo gens no health... i dont know how i wrote so...

but tihis one look verrry unlucky 

viv


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I would guess that the belly of this mouse is flat with ribs like ladder rungs.Avoid individuals that are ribbed.A sure sign of age or poor health.


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Thanks 
I have checked his ribs, they don't seem flat, he isn't very active, I will not breed from him.

Tell me apart from, kinky tails, and flat backs, clear eyes, big ears what else should I be looking for when buying a new mouse.And how do you tell it's fine in a very short space of time?

It is jolly tricky when you visit a breeder (5 hrs from home, that's local) and your trusting they have your (and your future mice's best interest at heart).

Thanks people, I wish I had helpful breeders like you lot around the corner  , not the other side of the planet.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they should look sleek ,bright and perky.Best not to buy adults.Hold individuals up to your ear to listen for tell tale noisy breathing/rattling/squeaky breath.I have some eight week old siamese.I will post a picture tomorrow and you should see the difference.If you weren't so far you could have had one.


----------

